# anyone had planned c section due to polyhydramnios???



## mummykel1984

hi my names kelly i'm currently 32+6 and have been told i have this and have ALOT!! of fluid around baby...32cm...which is alot!! anyways i have had 2 c sections b4...one in 2005 emergency due to fetal distress and hip displasia 2nd was in 2007 and was a planned c section....i was just wonderin when the book u in for a c section if u have been diagnosed with this?? as i am very worried about posssible cord prolapse etc....i feel as tho somethin is goin 2 happen soon and i have never had this feelin b4...i have had a scan this week ( 32 week growth scan ) and bubs weighs around 4lb 11oz so hes slighlty bigger than average....i have had one gtt at 28 weeks but was negative and had another yesterday incase i have developed diabetes in the last 4 weeks as at my 28 weeks scan my fluid was normalish at 18cm so its nearly doubled in 4 weeks...i have another scan and consultant one wednesday next week....just a bit worried as my other 2 pregnancies went to 38 and 39 weeks and were relatively text book apart from the emergency c section lol.....please any advice is welcome or past expiriences....xx
thanks
kelly 32+6 blue bump


----------



## vjplato

Hi Kelly! I don't have previous experience of polyhydramnios but am currently going through the same thing as you. I'm 36+4, planning for a VBAC, and have an amniotic fluid index of 36.9cm... feeling like an over inflated balloon. I was diagnosed only a couple of weeks ago and was also very worried about cord prolapse and the many possible causes of polyhydramnios but I've been reassured by many midwives, consultants and registrars that cord prolapse, although a risk, is still uncommon. It's good news that your first GTT test came back OK. Fingers crossed for the one you've just had. 

I last spoke with a registrar on Monday and he said that if I don't go into spontaneous labour by 38/39 weeks, they may book me in for an elective c-section... I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry too much and take each day/week as it comes. I've read that sometimes if the fluid continues to increase, it can be drained by way of an amnio but I think this is a last resort from what I understand. 

I have also just been diagnosed with an 'irritable uterus', which is being caused by the excessive fluid over stretching the uterus. This was detected when I started having strong, regular tightenings, which at first I thought were Braxton Hicks but they continued getting more regular and stronger. I was admitted to the delivery suite on Saturday night, as they thought I was going into labour and then everything slowed down. Now I just get some mild-moderate contraction type feelings if I walk around too much or travel in the car so trying to stay at home and rest as much as possible.

Anyway, I feel like I'm waffling now but please try not to worry too much. A friend of mine is a midwife and she said that 60-65% of polyhydramnios cases have no detectable cause, which isn't a bad percentage.


----------



## vjplato

Hi Kelly,

I thought I'd update you on my current state of play with the polyhydramnios. I had a scan on Thursday last week and the deepest pool of fluid has increased from 10.5cm to 14.9cm in three weeks - they didn't recalculate the new AFI so not sure what this is now. Anyway, the consultant said that if my cervix isn't showing signs of preparing for labour upon examination this Thursday, they're going to deliver by c-section between 39 and 40 weeks. 

I hope you're OK...

Vicky


----------



## mummykel1984

hiya, thanks for updatin me, i've been to the hospital for another scan as they cant c babys stomach properly so i have been referred to oxford 2moro mornin so they can scan me as he may need an operation after birth to clear a blockage in his tube which attaches to the tummy cos they aint sure if hes swallowin ok :( will keep u updated xxx


----------



## vjplato

You poor thing, you must be so worried about it all. At least if baby does need an operation when he's born you have a little bit of time to prepare yourself for the possibility... not that it makes it any easier for you, of course. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------

